# What countries in the middle east can you work in if you only speak English



## boo24555 (Mar 31, 2014)

do i have to learn a new languages


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

boo24555 said:


> do i have to learn a new languages


Is... is English your first language?


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

you might wanna check Dubai..


----------

